# SURVEY: IF you were going to buy ONE book on chickens...



## northeastfla (Feb 13, 2014)

What would it be???

I am looking for THE be all end all; best practice; well respected; and authoritative book on chickens. It could be of ANY chicken "genre" (raising, breeds, medical issues/health...). What would be the BEST bang for the buck book I could buy? 

I have a small backyard flock and some chicks...

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Chickens for dummies if I had to buy one but I would buy more than that.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I recently bought a book called

Sexing baby chicks, game birds, cage birds, and other fowl



I really like it


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

The next book i plan to purchase is The Chicken Encyclopedia.


----------



## velocityoflove (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm new to chickens but I recently bought 'Storey's Guide to Raising Chickens' by Gail Damerow and it has had everything so far. From diet ratios to charts on breeds, charts on leg band sizes, npk ratios of chicken manure, anatomy diagrams, charts on identifying predators...the list goes on. I like more science type books than ones with pictures so maybe it's just me but this book is fantastic.


----------

